# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF stroke/outline of text not seeing namespace

## StealthRT

Hey all I have the current XAML code in my project:


```
<Window x:Class="DPF.MainWindow"
        xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
        xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
        xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"
        xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006"
        xmlns:local1="http://schemas.microsoft.com/xps/2005/06"
        xmlns:customTextOutline="clr-namespace:DPF.classes.other"
        mc:Ignorable="d"
        Title="MainWindow" Height="1920" Width="1080" WindowStartupLocation="CenterScreen" ResizeMode="NoResize" ShowInTaskbar="False" WindowStyle="None">
        <Grid>
            <customTextOutline:OutlinedTextBlock FontFamily="Verdana" 
                                                 FontSize="20pt" 
                                                 FontWeight="ExtraBold" 
                                                 TextWrapping="Wrap" 
                                                 StrokeThickness="1" 
                                                 Stroke="{StaticResource TextStroke}"    
                                                 Fill="{StaticResource TextFill}">
                    blah blah balh
           </customTextOutline:OutlinedTextBlock>
           [etc etc....]
       </Grid>
</Window>
```

And my class (which is in classes/other/outlineText.cs folder):


```
namespace DPF.classes.other
{
    [ContentProperty("Text")]
    public class OutlinedTextBlock : FrameworkElement
    {
       [etc... etc...]
    }
}
```

All of that looks correct but its giving me an error of:




> The name "OutlinedTextBlock" does not exist in the namespace "clr-namespacePF.classes.other".


So im not so sure why its saying that since that is the correct path to the file?

----------

